# Hello From Melbourne Australia!!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!!!  

Your place sounds lovely! 

Do you have any pics of your tb?


----------



## kimcore (Mar 22, 2007)

Yup on the critique thread  
But here are some more....just cos I can 










Here is Oska at Barastoc Horse Of the Year modelling a dress circle Rug..








Us In Action at Barastoc


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol, I like your pics!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome...nice picz..


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Your horse and you both look gawjuss x


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

hiya! im new to the forum too. im from Australia but im up near sydney.

your horses are gorgeous.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay. =] Your horse is stunning!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi i'm in Sydney- Welcome

Do you do much showing? I like Dress Circles stuff! Oska is really cute!


----------



## kimcore (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello.....  Nice to meet you all...
I've taken Oska to a few shows... the pics are from Barastoc 2006.
My friend owned and created Dress Circle Rugs, but she's sold the business.. We just paraded around with her rug on as a walking demo.. ha ha


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

he's lovely! wow......... your one lucky gal!


----------

